# Old record player...



## sfoss (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys, So we found one of those old record players with a cabinet, you know, the kind that you crank up on the side. We found it in an antique store in Walnut Iowa. Bottom 1/3 has a cupboard with doors then above that is where the old speaker was, we will have to take that out and the top has a lid where the record was played. It is the perfect depth for bottles of wine. Please see attachment and i would love any ideas you have, and also looking for new interesting finishes. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 4, 2012)

Shelly, that is a really beautiful piece. 

Some questions: Do you happen to know that the wood is and what the finish on it is? Are you handy as a carpenter or are you willing to spend the money with someone who it? What is the height from the base of where the recond turntable is/was to the inside of the cover when the cover is closed?

I think you may have your heart set on a wine bar, but I would make a liquor bar out of it. I would add doors to the speaker area like the ones below and keep glasses ice bucket and bar tools under the top. The liquors would be on the shelves below. I would also install locks for the two door areas. If you want a wine bar, same thing for the galsses and tools and I would build in some wine racks in the spaces below so the wine could be stored on its side.


----------



## sfoss (Jul 5, 2012)

*Good idea...*

We don't know what kind of wood yet. My hubby is very handy so he can do most anything. The finish is painted in black, it needs sanded down and either refinished or painted. You can see where there are some really big drip areas so the last painter did a kind of crappy job. I do kind of like the idea of glassware where the speaker was, there isn't room under the lid for stemware. But Dave (hubby) suggested some holes to line up wine stoppers and to maybe line it with some felt or fabric of some kind. I seen a cute one on Pinterest last night that gave me some ideas as well. Thank you for you help.


----------



## sfoss (Jul 15, 2012)

Old record player getting a facelift into a wine, glass ware cabinet. Will post finished pics when it gets all done.


----------



## sfoss (Jul 18, 2012)

Almost done. The wood was bad in spots so rather than sand it down and staining it we sanded it and repainted it a glossy black. The doors seem to be haunted. It has been one crazy thing after another, this will be the 2nd time we have had to sand and paint the doors and the lid. Will post pics when all done.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW thats beautiful!


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 18, 2012)

That is wicked! Nice piece. I should start hitting up the tag sales or flea markets to get some great finds some day........ I'm sure it'll look great when it's done.


----------



## Flem (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice job, Shelly (or Mr. Shelly). It looks great.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! Looks awesome!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice job. I can't wait to see the finished product. Are you going to use the space under the top for bar tools? e.g. a corkscrew?


----------



## sfoss (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone i appreciate your nice responses. Yes, the top will be storage, since we were missing everything except the turntable, we gutted it and put felt down. There with be a place for cork screws and bottle toppers and other little things. It holds 22 bottles, looks like i better get to drinking AND finding my own equipment so i can make a new batch!


----------

